# Protection.



## Nathaniel_perry (May 28, 2015)

Just curious... How many people carry some sort of personal protection while driving with uber? ie Pepper spray, taser, concealed handgun, etc...
I understand uber is fairly safe and they have both party's information, but this is a crazy world and there are psychos everywhere.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

I only drove for a few weeks and never carried anything. I probably should have had something even if only some kind of panic button or way to dial 911 real fast. I am in Detroit and just a few weeks ago there was a domestic dispute at a home where the woman ordered an Uber and when it arrived the man started shooting at the Uber. Cops were called. Horrible.


----------



## Nathaniel_perry (May 28, 2015)

I ask only because I'm new to driving. I have my handgun license and am use to carrying concealed everywhere. That has included my first few uber drives. I didn't know if I was alone on this or if other people feel more safe with some sort of defense just In case you roll up on an angry husband shooting at you.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

If I had a gun I would have had it with me. I don't believe Lyft allows guns. I think Uber just frowns on them.


----------



## Nathaniel_perry (May 28, 2015)

I don't drive with lyft and that will probably keep me from applying. As far as uber goes, can they guarantee our safety?Until they can, I say let them frown.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

How can Lyft not allow guns? You're and independent contractor. You're not an employee. They cannot dictate how you protect your business. Carry that gun like there is no tomorrow.

Always be protected.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

No...yes (for in-the-car issues)...yes (for outside-the-car issues). Pepper spray would likely not end well in the tight space of a car. 

Uber doesn't mention firearms anywhere that I've found, so I default to state law. Only down side for me is I can't take pax onto the military installation. ..have to drop them at the gate.


----------



## Nathaniel_perry (May 28, 2015)

Kalee said:


> How can Lyft not allow guns? You're and independent contractor. You're not an employee. They cannot dictate how you protect your business. Carry that gun like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> Always be protected.


I was wondering the same thing about lyft. Even if we were "employees" a vehicle is an extension of your home in most states.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

I keep a handgun on me, knife in the center console, hammer in the door(mainly for smashing out windows of deadbeats leaving kids in their cars), and know how to throw down. 

I haven't read anything with UBER that says you can't carry. Even after the guy in Chiraq(?) stopped the shooting, I didn't see them saying anything. 

If you pop off Pepper spray in your car I hope you enjoy getting a dose of it as well.

I think everyone should have something they can use for self defense. When seconds count, help is minutes away.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I keep a handgun on me and a security/tactical style (w/glass breaker) flashlight in the car.

Gotta remember when I drop off at a school I'm not allowed out of the car. Haven't had any issues with government/military destinations yet, we do have them, I've just never had to go inside one for Uber. Used to occasionally delver to a local Guard armory, wasn't allowed to carry on that job anyways, and for a bit after 9/11 they would search vehicles.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Protection from what exactly?
Don't start the anti gun stuff that isn't me. I'm just wondering what the reality is for you folks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I live in the District of Columbia. Next door is the State of Maryland. In those jurisdictions, they allow only criminals to carry firearms.


----------



## Nathaniel_perry (May 28, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Protection from what exactly?
> Don't start the anti gun stuff that isn't me. I'm just wondering what the reality is for you folks.


Protection in general. Say you're sitting in a parking lot waiting on a ping and someone comes to your car and tries to rob you. What are you gonna do? 
I'm very pro-gun and as I said before, I carry everywhere unless I'm legally not allowed to.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Trojan is the only protection I had to use so far while ubering


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Protection from what exactly?
> Don't start the anti gun stuff that isn't me. I'm just wondering what the reality is for you folks.


What, are from the land of milk and honey?

I'm wondering how you are so far disconnected from reality.

If you don't think you need some sort of protection, just wait your time is coming.

You should at the very least carry condoms in your glove box if you're a dude.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> If you don't think you need some sort of protection, just wait your time is coming.


You misread my question. I didn't say or imply that a person doesn't need protection.

I asked what it is that you need protection from.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Trojan is the only protection I had to use so far while ubering


Unless this is tongue-in-cheek or trolling, it would appear to me, given the publicity that Uber has received from the few and isolated incidents that have surfaced, that this would be the fastest and most efficient way to be de-activated.

If the latter, I guess that you will get a few troll points out of this response.

I have posted on another topic regarding this, so I will not repeat much of it here. I will, however repeat this part:

During my time as an Official of a cab company and a taxi insurance company, I had to deal with more than one of these incidents. It *never* ended well for the driver. If he was lucky, it was a good day for him and the Taxicab Commission Official/Adjudicator got "lucky" the night before, he received a one-hundred eighty day suspension of his hack licence. That was on a good and lucky day for him. Usually, it went far worse for him.

You may not have had any trouble Y-E-T, but...........

Trust me, I have been there, fortunately not as a driver, but as an Official trying to damage control over a driver's _faux pas_.......quit while you are ahead...............


----------



## REagCB (May 6, 2015)

I'm a female so I definitely carry something just in case. I have pepper spray in my door pocket.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

REagCB said:


> I'm a female so I definitely carry something just in case. I have pepper spray in my door pocket.


You should re think that. You will be just as effected as the bad guy if you use it in your car.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Even if uber or lyft don't allow you to carry, that shouldn't stop you from carrying. Especially, if you have a concealed carry liscense. A Rideshare security guard isn't going to magically pop out of your glovebox and save your life. All these companies care about is the bad PR, so the lesson is, look out for yourself first!


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

DriverFromLA said:


> Never really liked guns but for my own safety I purchased a neon green water pistol from the dollar store which I keep in my glove box.


Put vinegar, lemon juice, etc in it


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Unless this is tongue-in-cheek or trolling, it would appear to me, given the publicity that Uber has received from the few and isolated incidents that have surfaced, that this would be the fastest and most efficient way to be de-activated.
> 
> If the latter, I guess that you will get a few troll points out of this response.
> 
> ...


I hit the button end trip and then the pax invite me to stay overnight I don't see any problem and I would not call that an "incident"

FYI, I did quit, four months ago when uber started this "winter warm up" non sense, and by the way it seems to be an endless winter....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> I hit the button end trip and then the pax invite me to stay overnight I don't see any problem and I would not call that an "incident"


......so did more than one Uber driver who has been involved in an "incident". "Consensual" or otherwise, Uber has given every indication that it has de-activated every driver so involved in any such "incident" brought to its attention. If I were an Official of Uber, I would do likewise, if, for no other reason than to protect the Company.

When I was an Official of a cab company, more than one driver who had become involved in an "incident" had collected his fare, finished noting the details on his trip sheet, noted "OFF DUTY", time and place on his trip sheet (as the Regulations dictate) then the occurrence in question took place (there was no meter to turn off, then, D.C. cabs had no meters between 1931 and 2008). Every time there was an incident like that which gave rise to a complaint, I threw the driver out of the Company, if for no other reason than to protect the Company. When a matter did get into court, one of the lawyers would always ask me what the Company did about it. I would always reply that the Company did the worst that it could to the driver: kick him out. Kicking out the driver was the most that the Company could do. The Company could not take his Hack Licence; it did not issue it. The D.C. Government issued the Hack Licence, only it could take away the Hack Licence.

It is similar to Uber. The worst/most that Uber can do is de-activate the driver.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Difficult to argue it was not consensual when you are invited by the pax to park the car inside and come in


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

"Consensual" or otherwise, Uber has given every indication that it has de-activated any driver involved in any "incident" of this kind that anyone has brought to its attention.

Uber is going to do what it believes that it must do to protect the Company.

Similarly, as an Officer of that cab company, I had to take every measure to protect that company. Thus, even if it were clear that the "incident" was "consensual", if there were a complaint, I had to consider the Company. I had to act in the best interests of the company. I had to do everything that I could to keep the Company from harm, even if that meant inflicting harm on the driver. Had I not done so, any stockholder(s) could have sued me for breaching a Fiduciary Duty that I owed as an Officer or Director of that company. 

For that reason, I would never allow myself to be involved in an "incident" such as that. The risks are too great. I have seen something such as this go south far too many times. Simply, it is not worth it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Nathaniel_perry said:


> Just curious... How many people carry some sort of personal protection while driving with uber? ie Pepper spray, taser, concealed handgun, etc...
> I understand uber is fairly safe and they have both party's information, but this is a crazy world and there are psychos everywhere.


Statistically speaking, of course, carrying a firearm is a good way to get dirt-napped yourself, so it's really your call.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

REagCB said:


> I'm a female so I definitely carry something just in case. I have pepper spray in my door pocket.


Wanna have some real fun? Discharge a little in your car some time. Then think about a three second blast on an unruly pax.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Nathaniel_perry said:


> I don't drive with lyft and that will probably keep me from applying. As far as uber goes, can they guarantee our safety?Until they can, I say let them frown.


Can anyone, anywhere, any time guarantee your safety? (That was a rhetorical question, of course.)


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Statistically speaking, of course, carrying a firearm is a good way to get dirt-napped yourself, so it's really your call.


Based off what?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> Based off what?


Every statistic out there. Why?
That's not to say that anecdotal evidence doesn't exist to the contrary, however.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Every statistic out there. Why?
> That's not to say that anecdotal evidence doesn't exist to the contrary, however.


Try citing a source.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> Try citing a source.


Sounds like an Obama statistic.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Sounds like an Obama statistic.


There's 300 million guns in the country, and roughly 150,000 incidents a year, including suicide, accidental, and justified shootings. If guns were sooooo dangerous that number would be higher


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

If you are that nervous about your safety that you feel the need to carry, you shouldn't drive...


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I live in the District of Columbia. Next door is the State of Maryland. In those jurisdictions, they allow only criminals to carry firearms.


Look in to local laws. I live in Maryland and as a "self employed contractor", im qualified to carry in MD. Next week ill look in to cross state carry in DC, MD, VA.

After 600 trips, i had no reason to carry, but i also stick to areas where PAX wont give me a reason to use a gun. Only times i wish i had my .45 1911 with me, is when Uber Black SUVs were cock blocking half the street.
Ill invest in compact 1911, and just bring it with me with no rounds in the mag. And keep 3 rounds in my socks between the toes just in case shit hits the fan. Even though i have driven in the worst ass gheto of SE DC, and as i white male i had no issues with the locals at 1am at night. And i have seen some shady ass shit late at night in the depth of gheto of SE DC. They didnt bother me and i didnt bother them.
The worst parts of DC, is way safer then Baltimore city.

Two weeks ago, i dropped off PAX in SE, an area where you would think you would get shanked just for wearing wrong color t-shirt.
I kept driving through local streets to get back to i395 and to NW DC, two grown men on the side walk yelled out to me; "here boy, little N(word)". I slammed my breaks. Looked at them for 10 sec, no one did anything, and i kept driving.

If you want a tour of the worst of the worst in SE DC, see me, ill give you a tour, but im charging you for gas and a 6 pack.

DC is not what it used to be. White people living in the depth of SE DC, next to folks that everyone has given up on. Yet they refuse to use violence just because of color difference.

As Uber driver, i have learned about DC more with in a month, then i heave learned from reading Washington Post in the last 5 years.

White girl in white dress, walking on the side walk at 1am in the Gheto, few black guys chilling next to a car, and no one does anything. White girl walks home unharmed, she was walking like she was in the white suburbs in the middle of the day.

We have white college kids, riding on bikes through gheto on daily basis. The first week i was shocked and was concerned for their safety. After seeing this shit for a month on daily basis, i have realized that this is a norm, DC and people have changed.

Ive driven two PAX who are from London, they rented a room in the gheto of SE DC. I think the locals were more afraid of the the two dudes from London.

The best part, i have yet, to see one person who has given me or anyone an evil eye as if they want to do harm or if someone doesnt belong in their neighborhood.
What i have seen in peoples eyes and body language, is that people want to get a long, left alone and dont want to be judged.
Even the air feels neutral and at peace, even though majority of local business have closed its door a decade ago and moved to better neighborhoods. Thus you see abandoned stores, paint peeling off for the past 5 years of the walls, that are size of a buick.

We used to have hookers in DC for many years. But i have yet to see a hooker, or call girl roaming the streets.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Better to have it and not need it, than need it and not have it


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

UberRidiculous said:


> If I had a gun I would have had it with me. I don't believe Lyft allows guns. I think Uber just frowns on them.


I ran out of mints and gum so I'm giving out my bullets for now


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> Try citing a source.


https://www.minnpost.com/second-opinion/2012/12/health-risk-having-gun-home

http://aje.oxfordjournals.org/content/160/10/929.full

http://smartgunlaws.org/category/gun-studies-statistics/gun-violence-statistics/

Is there anything else I can provide for you, or are you good for now? Remember, Desert Driver is a pragmatist so he operates on the basis of statistic, evidence, data, and facts.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> There's 300 million guns in the country, and roughly 150,000 incidents a year, including suicide, accidental, and justified shootings. If guns were sooooo dangerous that number would be higher


We believe that you like to believe that.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

zombieguy said:


> If you are that nervous about your safety that you feel the need to carry, you shouldn't drive...


Exactly! Paranoid persons don't often do well when interfacing with the public.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> two grown men on the side walk yelled out to me; "here boy, little N(word)". I slammed my breaks. Looked at them for 10 sec, no one did anything, and i kept driving.


Why slam on your brakes and look at them? For what purpose, to what end?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Why slam on your brakes and look at them? For what purpose, to what end?


I thought they were selling girl scout cookies.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> I thought they were selling girl scout cookies.


Why not not post the real reason?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Sounds like an Obama statistic.


Barack Obama isn't a statistician. He's the POTUS.
Now you know.
No need to thank me.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Hahahhahahahahaha. Any actual sources, other than the gun grabber/hard core left "news" pages?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> Hahahhahahahahaha. Any actual sources, other than the gun grabber/hard core left "news" pages?


Oh, no need to apologize. You asked for sources with empirical data. I honored you request. Anything else I can help you with today?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Show me sources! 
Ok, here ya go... 

I don't like those sources, they are counter to my emotionally drawn conclusions.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This looks like a developing disagreement on firearms, but I am not sure what each side is trying to argue, here.

Hmmmmmmmm...........I guess that I will just stay tuned for further developments.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Oh, no need to apologize. You asked for sources with empirical data. I honored you request. Anything else I can help you with today?


To be fair, DD, North Scottsdale is one of the lowest crime areas in the country. Go Uber in South Phoenix for a while and your attitude might change.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Want to see how well gun control works, look at Chicago, New York and Cali's crime rates.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> To be fair, DD, North Scottsdale is one of the lowest crime areas in the country. Go Uber in South Phoenix for a while and your attitude might change.


The joy of ubering. Pick up in north Scottsdale drop off in wat south Phoenix. Never know where you'll end up, or what a riders intentions are. I've already had a guy legitimately threaten to kill me because he just lost his job and I was listening to country music.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> Want to see how well gun control works, look at Chicago, New York and Cali's crime rates.


*Arizona: #15 Most Dangerous State | 428.9 Violent Crimes/100,000 People
California: #16 Most Dangerous State | 423.1 Violent Crimes/100,000 People
Illinois: #17 Most Dangerous State | 414.8 Violent Crimes/100,000 People
New York: #19 Most Dangerous State | 406.8 Violent Crimes/100,000 People

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/uc...rime-in-the-u.s.-2012/tables/5tabledatadecpdf


*


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Nathaniel_perry said:


> Just curious... How many people carry some sort of personal protection while driving with uber? ie Pepper spray, taser, concealed handgun, etc...
> I understand uber is fairly safe and they have both party's information, but this is a crazy world and there are psychos everywhere.


You are totally wrong. Uber doesn't "have a record of both party's information". They will let riders sign up with a fake name, stolen credit card # and a burner phone. We have been deluded. The ability to trace a credit card will keep normal people from acting like a-holes, but it does nothing for a true creep.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> The joy of ubering. Pick up in north Scottsdale drop off in wat south Phoenix. Never know where you'll end up, or what a riders intentions are. I've already had a guy legitimately threaten to kill me because he just lost his job and I was listening to country music.


I'm not a fan of country music, but that seems a bit harsh.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Are we talking about all violent crime or gun violence?


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'm not a fan of country music, but that seems a bit harsh.


He then asked if I could wait outside of some bar for a 5 min. "Yea man I got you" turned off the meter and left


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> To be fair, DD, North Scottsdale is one of the lowest crime areas in the country. Go Uber in South Phoenix for a while and your attitude might change.


Why the **** would I do that???


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> Are we talking about all violent crime or gun violence?


Pick your poison..
Above was all violent crime.
Here is the CDC Firearm mortality rate by state for 2012

Arizona 946 - Arizona, Population (2012) 6.556 million
New York 977 - New York, Population (2012) 19.61 million
California 3,068 - California, Population (2012) 38.06 million
Illinois 1,178 - Illinois, Population (2012) 12.87 million

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/pressroom/states/FIREARMS_STATE_2012.pdf


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This looks like a developing disagreement on firearms, but I am not sure what each side is trying to argue, here.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm...........I guess that I will just stay tuned for further developments.


I don't know what this is about either. I was asked to supply empirical data and sources and I did, so I guess the discussion is closed.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

And if gun control worked those numbers would be lower, but they are going up. Chiraq had what? 50 dead or wounded over Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Nathaniel_perry said:


> Just curious... How many people carry some sort of personal protection while driving with uber? ie Pepper spray, taser, concealed handgun, etc...
> I understand uber is fairly safe and they have both party's information, but this is a crazy world and there are psychos everywhere.


I carry a 16 inch maglite. Not illegal to carry. If you're questioned, just say it's to lighten up YOUR driveway at night. Never admit anything about Uber. But if you get into something hostile, shine that baby in someone's face, knock em at the knees, drive away. It's all about safety...


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> Want to see how well gun control works, look at Chicago, New York and Cali's crime rates.


Your the one who suggested looking at crime rates. I did, according to the FBI violent crime is lower per capita in the 3 states you said to check than it is in AZ.
According to the CDC firearm mortality is lower per capita in the 3 states you said to check than in AZ.

So you, like I, can draw your own conclusion based on those facts as to how effective gun control works regarding violent crime and deaths. I cant know if gun control works or not based the FBI and CDC data alone. What I can tell is more than just those statistics (although its probably a good starting point) are needed to prove something either way.



Nick tardy said:


> And if gun control worked those numbers would be lower, but they are going up. Chiraq had what? 50 dead or wounded over Memorial Day weekend?


If gun control worked those numbers would be going down and not up in Arizona as well, correct? It escapes me how one weekend of 50 dead means anything. So next weekend if there are zero dead I could then say that it proves something?

Honestly, I have no interest in discussing gun control pros and cons. I've asked questions on this thread not to stir shit but because I wanted to hear a point of view.

So carry away, I'm good with it if its what you choose. I'm sure you feel the same about my choices on the topic.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Your the one who suggested that we look at crime rates. I did, the FBI says violent crime is lower per capita in the 3 states you said to check than it is in AZ..
> The CDC says that firearm mortality is lower per capita in the 3 states you said to check than in AZ..
> 
> So you, like I, can draw your own conclusion based on those facts as to how effective gun control works regarding violent crime and deaths.
> ...


I can't wait till concealed carry happens in all 50 states. Another wet dream...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Nick tardy said:


> And if gun control worked those numbers would be lower, but they are going up. Chiraq had what? 50 dead or wounded over Memorial Day weekend?


Who said anything about gun control? I'm just sharing facts with you.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

AK47s for Uber drivers paid by Uber


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> AK47s for Uber drivers paid by Uber


No, Santander would have to finance them...


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> No, Santander would have to finance them...


So, instead of paying 5000.00 for a clean one, I'll have to finance it at 30% and give up my sister with a mustache? WHAT A DEAL!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Kalee said:


> How can Lyft not allow guns? You're and independent contractor. You're not an employee. They cannot dictate how you protect your business. Carry that gun like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> Always be protected.


POST # 6 /Kalee : Bison here with the re-
DICK-ulously "Anti"
Lyft Policy: Apparently ANYTHING
"that can be construed as a weapon" is Grounds for Deactivation, be it PAX or
Driver!

Remember in "Blues Brothers" where
Elwood (Dan Akaroyd) used Hairspray
and a Lighter as a Quik-E Blowtorch?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> AK47s for Uber drivers paid by Uber


I'm thinking a SuperSoaker filled with vinegar.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm thinking a SuperSoaker filled with vinegar.


Why stop there? Just open the moonroof, stand and spray... Got that line from another post... Just too funny.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber is not safe. Phones with Uber installed can be stolen. You can download Uber with a pre-paid credit card and fake information. A person can jump in your car while you're waiting for the passenger claiming they are your ride, pull a gun and tell you to drive to the deserted lot a mile down the road. Uber safe? Not in this crazy world. All Uber cares about is cash and bad press. If you take a bullet in your head, you'll be replaced by ten other drivers before you get to the morgue.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Why stop there? Just open the moonroof, stand and spray... Got that line from another post... Just too funny.


Every time I drive through the ******bag District here in Scottsdale I think that very thing.


----------



## bscott (Dec 4, 2014)

I keep a hammer under my seat. The real San Francisco treat!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

bscott said:


> I keep a hammer under my seat. The real San Francisco treat!


Years ago I had a co-worker who kept a shopping cart handle under his seat. Those ****ing things are lethal!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Believe it or not, a folded newspaper can be lethal.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> Believe it or not, a folded newspaper can be lethal.


I can also keep fido from pissing on the pile of shoes by the back door.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Phones with Uber installed can be stolen. You can download Uber with a pre-paid credit card and fake information. A person can jump in your car while you're waiting for the passenger claiming they are your ride, pull a gun and tell you to drive to the deserted lot a mile down the road.


Now that those cats are out of the bag................oh, well, I suppose that it would have been only a matter of time before some criminal figured out one or more of those, anyhow, if one has not figured out any of them, already.

I apply things that I have learned in my years as a cab driver to Ubering. When I pulled up to an address, the doors stayed locked. If someone approached who raised my neck hairs, I dissembled.  If he asked "Are you here for Tom?", even if I were there for Tom, I told him "no". As soon as he was far enough away from the cab I drove away. Yeah, they could fine me three hundred dollars for refusal to haul, but I knew where I could get three hundred dollars. To this day, I have no idea where to get another life. If I had a name of "Susie" and Tom came out, again, I was not there for Tom. I would never tell anyone the name that I had, I would always ask for theirs. If the person said "Who're you here for?", I would insist on the name. If I had "Susie" and Tom asked "Who're you here for?", I simply replied, trust me, Mister, I am not here for you. Sometimes Tom would say "Oh, Susie called for me, but I am your passenger". I would tell him that I was not there for "Susie".

I do similar with Uber. For Uber, I simply cancel and leave. Uber does not seem to mind the occasional cancellation, whereas in the cab, if the guy complains, you could get hauled to the Hack Office.

I did get a complaint out of a job that stunk once, but this was a "dumping job". Those of you who have driven a cab will know what I mean. This Hotel, Restaurant, Place of Business or similar will have an obnoxious drunk, a smelly street person or a whackjob that they want off the premises. Rather than call the Police, who are trained to deal with this sort of thing, they call a cab, because they do not want this "problem" to have any trouble. Yeah, right, but it is allright if the cab driver has trouble, _ain't it?_ Often I tell these places that I am not trained to deal with these people, the Police are, so they should call the Police. It is not my job to deal with their problems; I have all that I can do to deal with my own. I had a call at a University here. I got there, the Campus Police came out to me and talked to me, told me where to take this guy and asked how much. I saw and smelled this whack-0 street person standing in front of the Campus Securtiy Building. I told the Police the fare, he said that he was going inside to get the money. He went inside, I drove off. I smelled a rat on this one, so I did a little "book cooking". Sure enough, I got a letter from the Hack Office. I went there, they showed me the letter. The Campus Police even went as far as to state that they did not want this guy to have any trouble. But it was allright if I had trouble, I guess. Anyhow, I replied. The person there called the Campus Police, got the Campus Policeman on the telephone and asked him to describe me. From the "uh-huhs", I was guessing that I was sunk. Suddenly, she said "STOP THERE!". There was a pause. She told the Campus Police that they could press this if they wanted to, but they would not get far. She told the Police that they had the wrong guy. They had described the driver as "clean cut". She told the Police that in the four years that she had known me, I had always had hair below my shoulders. _WHEEEEWWW!_


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Now that those cats are out of the bag................oh, well, I suppose that it would have been only a matter of time before some criminal figured out one or more of those, anyhow, if one has not figured out any of them, already.
> 
> I apply things that I have learned in my years as a cab driver to Ubering. When I pulled up to an address, the doors stayed locked. If someone approached who raised my neck hairs, I dissembled. If he asked "Are you here for Tom?", even if I were there for Tom, I told him "no". As soon as he was far enough away from the cab I drove away. Yeah, they could fine me three hundred dollars for refusal to haul, but I knew where I could get three hundred dollars. To this day, I have no idea where to get another life. If I had a name of "Susie" and Tom came out, again, I was not there for Tom. I would never tell anyone the name that I had, I would always ask for theirs. If the person said "Who're you here for?", I would insist on the name. If I had "Susie" and Tom asked "Who're you here for?", I simply replied, trust me, Mister, I am not here for you. Sometimes Tom would say "Oh, Susie called for me, but I am your passenger". I would tell him that I was not there for "Susie".
> 
> ...


There is so much to be said for relying on your instincts. And driving a cab/Uber/Lyft is one of those jobs in which a person (if observant) can develop a keen sense of where the problems may lie after just a few months on the job. Listen to the hairs on the back of your neck...always.


----------



## Scott Midlothian (Feb 21, 2015)

Charter Arms .38 +p nice and compact


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

REagCB said:


> I'm a female so I definitely carry something just in case. I have pepper spray in my door pocket.


Press the kids lock after the pax gets in, then unlock just your door.
Pull, push your door open, and dive out should always be on your mind.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Scott Midlothian said:


> Charter Arms .38 +p nice and compact


The Commonwealth of Virginia has a long history and fine tradition of Respect for the Second Amendment to the Constitution of the United States of America.

In Maryland and the District of Columbia, only criminals are permitted to carry firearms.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In Maryland and the District of Columbia, only criminals are permitted to carry firearms.


You know that's not true.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm just gonna keep my mouth shut on this occasion!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Backdash said:


> You know that's not true.


It's difficult to argue against a false preconceived notion. The ignorant are not aware of their ignorance because they often cannot or will not discern rhetoric from facts. Just sayin'.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am being cynical. If you want to get into a debate about the merits of the Second Amendment or Gun Control For Decent People But Not For Criminals, someone can start a topic about it in the "miscellaneous" section, or whatever the "off-topic" section is called. I may or may not get into it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am being cynical. If you want to get into a debate about the merits of the Second Amendment or Gun Control For Decent People But Not For Criminals, someone can start a topic about it in the "miscellaneous" section, or whatever the "off-topic" section is called. I may or may not get into it.


I used to be a cynic, too. It's very tiring and not very good for the soul.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am being cynical. If you want to get into a debate about the merits of the Second Amendment or Gun Control For Decent People But Not For Criminals


Again you repeat, criminals are exempt from gun laws.. Like I said, you know that's not true.

Oh my bad your cynicism has got the best of me.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i would like to open carry but i go into DC too much from va, i have a metal baton stick. i am in need of another weapon.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am carry portable nuclear device and explosive vest..just in case if Isis or Aliens will attack us Americans...I am ready!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Why the **** would I do that???


Maybe for a sense of adventure. Some folks like stuntmen/women get adrenaline rushes from courting danger.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

My pocket gun is Walther PPS 9mm









for open carry CZ P01 9mm










Bed guns: Ruger SP101 -357









2nd bed gun: Mossberg 590A1 12"










in case of war:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Again you repeat, criminals are exempt from gun laws.. Like I said, you know that's not true.


My second statement is not a repeat of my first. As you are so busy reading my mind, you have overlooked reading the entire post. I will repeat the part that you quoted, but obviously neglected to read. That part would be: If you want to get into a debate about the merits of the Second Amendment or Gun Control For Decent People But Not For Criminals, [you] can start a topic about it in the "miscellaneous" section or whatever the "off-topic" section is called. I may or may not get into it.

As for what I may or may not know while it is wonderful that you believe that everything that proceeds from your keyboard is the Gospel of Truth and that said keyboard is the Font of All Knowledge, I can assure you that not everyone agrees with you on that.

Now run along, post that topic if you are going to, and make sure that you fasten your seat belt whatever you do.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My second statement is not a repeat of my first. As you are so busy reading my mind, you have overlooked reading the entire post. I will repeat the part that you quoted, but obviously neglected to read. That part would be: If you want to get into a debate about the merits of the Second Amendment or Gun Control For Decent People But Not For Criminals, [you] can start a topic about it in the "miscellaneous" section or whatever the "off-topic" section is called. I may or may not get into it.
> 
> As for what I may or may not know while it is wonderful that you believe that everything that proceeds from your keyboard is the Gospel of Truth and that said keyboard is the Font of All Knowledge, I can assure you that not everyone agrees with you on that.
> 
> Now run along, post that topic if you are going to, and make sure that you fasten your seat belt whatever you do.


I read the whole thing. but only had a comment for one part of it. The part where you said "Gun Control For Decent People But Not For Criminals". Which is another way of saying " only criminals are permitted to carry firearms." which is what you said in a previous post.

You suggest I want to debate gun control, I don't. What I am doing is simply pointing out that both of your comments regarding criminals are exempt from gun control laws are factually untrue.

No debate, no further discussion and that's a fact.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver, Backdash is actually correct here.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Another Uber Driver, Backdash is actually correct here.


I"m glad that's all cleared up.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I"m glad that's all cleared up.


That makes four of us!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> DC is not what it used to be. White people living in the depth of SE DC, next to folks that everyone has given up on.


That is so true ! Decades ago, the advice to be safe was never to go East of 15th St. NW at night. SE or NE never to go even during the day.



KGB7 said:


> Ive driven two PAX who are from London, they rented a room in the gheto of SE DC. I think the locals were more afraid of the the two dudes from London.


That almost made me spill my coffee laughing at it. But probably true also.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Another Uber Driver, Backdash is actually correct here.


.......only because you agree with him............


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Backdash said:


> You suggest I want to debate gun control, I don't. What I am doing is simply pointing out that both of your comments regarding criminals are exempt from gun control laws are factually untrue.
> 
> No debate, no further discussion and that's a fact.


I stated "_If _you want to". That is not a suggestion that you _do_ want to. Marry, Sirrah, it is a suggestion as to what you might do should you be of a mind to do it. But since you have appointed yourself referee and declared yourself the winner, it is no surprise that you read things into what I have typed that just _ain't _there.

Congratulations on declaring yourself the winner.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I stated "_If _you want to". That is not a suggestion that you _do_ want to. Marry, Sirrah, it is a suggestion as to what you might do should you be of a mind to do it. But since you have appointed yourself referee and declared yourself the winner, it is no surprise that you read things into what I have typed that just _ain't _there.
> 
> Congratulations on declaring yourself the winner.


Winner of what? This was a a contest?
I corrected two of your comments. You were misinformed, now you're not.

Besides I didn't declare anything, it was DD


Desert Driver said:


> Another Uber Driver, Backdash is actually correct here.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

^^^^^ You have not "corrected" anything. You have made statements. There you go, again, demonstrating your belief that everything that springs from your keyboard is the Gospel of Truth. 

I am both happy and not surprised that Desert Driver agrees with you.

Desert Driver agrees with you. This does not mean that everyone does.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^ You have not "corrected" anything. You have made statements. There you go, again, demonstrating your belief that everything that springs from your keyboard is the Gospel of Truth.
> 
> I am both happy and not surprised that Desert Driver agrees with you.
> 
> Desert Driver agrees with you. This does not mean that everyone does.


What specifically is it that sprung from my keyboard that you disagree with?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

When the desertdriver is in agreement with anything, the case is closed out.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .......only because you agree with him............


Not at all. I have no horse in this race. I'm just a dyed-in-the-wool pragmatist.

Is there anything else I can help you with?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Not at all. I have no horse in this race. I'm just a dyed-in-the-wool pragmatist.
> 
> Is there anything else I can help you with?


Yes as matter of fact there. Is there any gas stations in NJ where you can pump it yourself?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

uberdriver said:


> That almost made me spill my coffee laughing at it. But probably true also.


If you saw how they way were dressed, the crazy hair, the tats, the rings and piercings, straight out of Mad Max movie. Even when i saw them, i wasnt quite sure what to think of them. Nice fellas though.

Had an Ausi ex-rugby player in my car. When he was approaching my vehicle from a bar, i though to my self; "great another big ass drunk ape on steroids". He turned out to be a sweet heart. Thank you this, and please that. Americans are in dire need of manners in this country.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

I'm going to start carrying pepper spray, but more for when I get out of the car and open the door for pax. Might eventually get a concealed and carry permit and get a gun to hide under the dash. I was looking into tasers but in Connecticut you need written permission from a local police department. Connecticut market brings you to several different towns and it would be more of a hassle. Guns, pepper spray, or tasers...I would still research local and state laws for each one. Don't want to get stopped by a cop with a pax in the car, and be doing something illegal.


----------

